# problem with my new laptop asus k53sv-sx520d



## shailesh (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have got my new laptop ASUS K53SV-SX520D. I ordered it from flipkart and I received it within 24 hours. A remarkably good service.

This model provides DOS version. When I stared installing windows 7, it throwed me an error as "A required CD/DVD device driver is missing". I inserted the driver CD that came with the laptop but that too didnt help.
Pls suggest some solution...

Thanks...
pls reply...couldnt wait to get my hands on it.....


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 18, 2011)

when was the error encountered ??
make a bootable pen drive and try to boot from that ...and check whether the dvd drive is faulty or not  ?


----------



## WolVish (Nov 18, 2011)

This might help you a bit.. 


Linky


----------



## shailesh (Nov 18, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> when was the error encountered ??
> make a bootable pen drive and try to boot from that ...and check whether the dvd drive is faulty or not  ?



Thanks for the reply..

This error occurred after the installation files were copied to the the hard disk(After clicking INSTALL NOW button). A pop up came about this error. It asked me to enter the CD/DVD of drivers which I did but the system 'couldnt find' the driver.

I think as the files were copied on the hard disk, the dvd drive must be working fine....

I have found this thread....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/141287-win-7-installation-problem-device-driver-missing.html


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the DVD that you are using in gone corrupt.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 18, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I think the DVD that you are using in gone corrupt.


yes it may be

try to boot from a external HDD or external CD drive or a pen drive....(i mentioned earlier)
or if you have any other bootable media...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2011)

try rewriting the Win7 DVD and then instal.
I have same laptop, I had to change only the boot device order while installing.


----------



## shailesh (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks you all guys....
The problem was with the DVD. My system is up and running...


----------



## WolVish (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to know. So hows the gaming/ encoding decoding performance.. Please do post a review if possible


----------

